# Edifying Sermon on Baptism



## CharlieJ (Apr 14, 2010)

This past week, my pastor preached a sermon entitled "A Primer on Baptism." He was not primarily argumentative, although he does briefly give some justification for the Presbyterian practice; rather, he sought to draw out the gospel-centered and daily spiritual implications of our sacrament of baptism. I believe it will edify and encourage you if you listen to it.

Follow the link and click the correct title:

DOWNTOWN PRESBYTERIAN :: Sermon Downloads


----------

